# Rescue Remedies Rescue Photo Competition - Prizes to be Won!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

*Rescue Remedies Rescue Photo Competition - Prizes to be Won! *

*"My dog is the cutest"!!!!*

For the next 6 weeks, Rescue Remedies will be running a photo competition with some *MASSIVE* prizes!

We are in desperate need of more funding and as some of you may know, we dont have our own kennels, but instead rent kennel space from boarding kennels. The kennel fees on top of neutering costs, vaccination costs, chipping cost and of course always the odd medical fee means that we need the help of people like you in order to continue the work that we do; rescuing dogs that have absolutely nowhere else to go.

Now onto the FUN stuff! Do you think that your dog is the cutest dog ever? Does he/she pose beautifully like the Elle McPherson or the Tyson Beckford of the dog world? Or are they a bit funny looking but ultimately the cutest dog you have ever seen? Well, for the next 6 weeks you can enter your photos into the Rescue Remedies Photo Competition and maybe your pooch can win you one of these two amazing prizes:

*First Prize* - A weekend crewed sailing in the Solent. This will include two nights aboard with a company owned by the very generous Rae Hurst & Jannine Stoodley. Their website is Welcome to Dream or Two!. This would usually cost around £400 - £500.

*Second Prize* - John Lewis have also kindly donated a £50 voucher. You can use this in any John Lewis or Waitrose store.

But - of course - the real prize is the recognition that your dog is the best looking dog in the world!

*Entering is really, really easy. All you have to do is send a minimum paypal donation of £2.50 to Rescue Remedies per entry. Then please email your paypal donation receipt along with your photo of your dog to [email protected]. If you wish to pay by cheque or bank transfer please also email Olivia for details.

Dont forget to include your dogs name (as well as yours of course)*

*All entries can be sent to [email protected]

All paypal donations can be made by following this link 
http://www.rescuerem...o.uk/page91.htm*

We will upload all the photos onto the Rescue Remedies website within 1 week of receiving them  so even if your dog doesnt win they will feature on the Rescue Remedies website (all contact details will be kept secret  only your dogs name will be revealed). They will also feature on our forum - click here to view: Here are all the entries so far!

*Competition closing date:* Sunday 29th August 2010
*Winners to be informed by:* Sunday 5th September 2010

Good luck everyone  and dont forget anything that you donate will be helping to rescue more dogs. Thank you very, very much!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

i will be entering, great idea!


----------



## PedigreeUK (Dec 22, 2009)

Great idea! I've given it a mention on our Twitter account to help things along.

Janet


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

PedigreeUK said:


> Great idea! I've given it a mention on our Twitter account to help things along.
> 
> Janet


Fantastic, thank you


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi there

There is two weeks to go if you haven't already entered your dog for the "My Dog is the Cutest" competition and would like to do so with a chance of winning the two fabulous prizes below...

First Prize - A weekend crewed sailing in the Solent. This will include two nights aboard with a company owned by the very generous Rae Hurst & Jannine Stoodley. Their website is Welcome to Dream or Two!. This would usually cost around £400 - £500.

Second Prize - John Lewis have also kindly donated a £50 voucher. You can use this in any John Lewis or Waitrose store.

But - of course - the real prize is the recognition that your dog is the best looking dog in the world!

Entering is really, really easy. All you have to do is send a minimum paypal donation of £2.50 to Rescue Remedies per entry. Then please email your paypal donation receipt along with your photo of your dog to [email protected]. If you wish to pay by cheque or bank transfer please also email Olivia for details.

Don&#146;t forget to include your dog&#146;s name (as well as yours of course).

Are you feeling lucky? Come on have a go and by doing so help support our rescue work at the same time. Good luck!

PS Check out the entries so far: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Here are all the entries so far!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

If you haven't already entered your dog in the category of "Cutest Dog" you still have time, but the competition closes on Sunday 29th August, with the winners informed by Sunday, 5th September.

Just £2.50 to enter and the opportunity to win:

*First Prize* - A weekend crewed sailing in the Solent. This will include two nights aboard with a company owned by the very generous Rae Hurst & Jannine Stoodley. Their website is Welcome to Dream or Two!. This would usually cost around £400 - £500.

*Second Prize* - John Lewis have also kindly donated a £50 voucher. You can use this in any John Lewis or Waitrose store.

Details on how to enter are at the start of this thread.

So come on give yourself a chance of winning one of these great prizes and support our rescue at the same time.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

And we have our winners!!!!!!!!!!!! Drum roll please

Mac and his lovely owner have chosen the winners!

Drum roll please!!!!!! LOL!

In first place due to her fabulous modelling is the very gorgeous Twiggy!!!



In second place because of her irresistible face we have the Fabulous Fern!!



Mac and his lovely owner would also like to put forward a special mention for the adorable Archie - it was his ears apparently. Although unfortunately not placed he was very, very close!


----------



## PedigreeUK (Dec 22, 2009)

Twiggy and and Fern look worthy winners. And Archie's ears are well worth a special mention  

Well done with the competition.

Janet


----------

